# Knuckling over



## rglass (Jan 12, 2016)

I posted this on an existing thread when I guess I should've made a new one 

On Christmas Eve we got a gorgeous pit bull puppy(born November 6th) A few days ago we noticed something was wrong with his feet. So after some research I found this thread that was talking about exactly what Diesel was going through. I see now that this is known as knuckling. I saw where pitbullmamanatl suggested TOTW salmon food, CLO, ACV and yogurt. So I went and grabbed a bag of taste of the wild salmon puppy food. I already have the yogurt and ACV. I'm still trying to find some cod liver oil. My question is, the puppy food I got (TOTW salmon puppy) has 27% protein. Is that too high? And the recommended feeding guide says 1 1/3 - 2 1/4 cups. Do I only do the 1 1/3? 
Also, can the CLO be human grade from Sprouts? 
Thank you!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure about the CLO. I would suggest you also keep your pup from jump up and down on hard surfaces, etc. until this is corrected. Maybe you already read this thread...........but if not here's a good one.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help-knuckling-over.html


----------



## rglass (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you! I got him an appointment today. Luckily the dr said we caught this early. So he told me to put him on a food with about 24% protein and the CLO is just fine to give him. He did tell me to not do the salmon food right now since diesel is so young. He's lighter in color and he's afraid with the salmon food and the CLO that would be too much fish. Something about he could develop an allergy to salmon and he needs to be on it when he's older. I guess salmon helps lighter colored dogs? 
I'm trying my best to keep him from running/jumping around. We have a 9 yr old chihuahua, 5 yr old morkie, 5 month old Belgian tervuren and 4 cats plus him. They love to play. I have been keeping them separated a lot though.


----------



## rglass (Jan 12, 2016)

Here is another pic.


----------



## rglass (Jan 12, 2016)

Another pic.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, that's knuckling LOL. It will work its way out. Just have to get everything growing at the same rate........


----------

